# Want to do Snow White x NL but have questions



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 3, 2008)

Well since all but one of my plants were male i was thnking of making some cross seeds. The thing is i do not want to pollinate the whole plant, just a few buds. I only have one grow room, so how long can i kepe a male in the grow room before he is gonna pollinate. Also how old does the male plant have to be before the pollen is useful?

TY All


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 3, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 4, 2008)

Bump Again.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## godtea (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah ;
 saw on another site someone made an isolation box out of a clear rubbermaid type storage box large enough to fit your potted male with some room to grow , a computer fan and a hepa filter.
1) Stand the box on end drill vent holes around the bottom .
2)cut a hole in the top of the box for the fan 
3)put filter inside box infront of fan.
4)after a few days of pollinating remove the unit gently so as not to dis lodge pollen.
remove the filter put it into a large plastic bag and tap out the pollen into bag.
Get a small make up brush and apply pollen to the buds you want 
 I know this is kinda sketchy I'll try and find the link check back tomorrow .
Hope this has been some help


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help godtea. What i really need to know is how long does a male grow in flower before it pollinates. Also need to know how long into flower does it take to have useful pollen?


----------



## godtea (Feb 5, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help godtea. What i really need to know is how long does a male grow in flower before it pollinates. Also need to know how long into flower does it take to have useful pollen?


pollenation can start within 2 weeks of seeing the anthers (pollen sacs ) 
Males show sex about a week before the females IME .
Hope this helps 
This site has mostly amature growers .in that I mean noncomercial not uninformed .I don't see alot of breeders on this site .mostly cloners and seed buyers . But I'm a relative new kid on the block here so what do I know?


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2008)

Males don't require a lot of light, nutes, care, in order to stay alive and produce pollen. goteas box with a cpl cfl's will suffice fine. An easy way to catch your pollen, set your plat on a mirror or sheet of glass, bend/break the top right over, where it will spew it's dust right onto the mirror. The glass/mirror makes it eassy to collect with a razor blade. Brush the pollen on to the pistils that you wish to produce sseeds, with a soft bristled paint brush or makeup brush. No fans blowing when you do this, or you run risk of spreading the pollen throughout the crop.


----------

